# Reviews/Opinions on the Sig 229 Enhanced Elite 9mm?



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello all.

I am in the market for a new handgun, and as such, am doing my homework. For now, I was just wondering if anyone had feedback on the model listed in the title?

Thanks! 

-Nate


----------

